# Not so feral anymore



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's been two months since Junior (black kitty) and Stripes came home from the barn colony to spend the winter. 

It was so nice having them here, integrating into my cat family. They were two bright spots in a long, cold, snowy winter. Junior is all about play time and makes me laugh every day. Stripes has come out of his shy, frightened shell. 

This past week was pretty mild and they are actually going out now, on thier own. I know they missed their freedom. It was nice they that progressed to the point where they could get it back. 

They're part of the family for good now, of course.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh they are such regal looking cats. Junior totally has a look in his eyes like he is full of mischief! One of my favorite things about working with cats like yours is seeing their personalities blossom in a loving and patient environment. You are such an amazing person with a compassionate heart! I am so excited for you, Junior, and Stripes!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

*excellent work!* you should be very proud of yourself.

they are both so beautiful, i wish many, many years of happiness for you all.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're adorable! You've done a great job with them. I'm happy to hear they've fared so well inside and are now part of the family.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you, everyone.
They add a lot to my life.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

They are gorgeous!:kittyturn


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank YOU for what you do for them!


----------

